# Nora Miao is back on the big screen in Merry-Go-Round



## Omar (May 25, 2011)

Legendary actress Nora Miao is back on the big screen in Merry-Go-Round. Looks pretty interesting.

IMDB: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1756487/

Directed by
Clement Sze-Kit Cheng
Yan Yan Mak

Writing credits
Clement Sze-Kit Cheng screenplay 
Yan Yan Mak screenplay

Cast
Teddy Robin Kwan ... Uncle Hill
Nora Miao ... Eva
Lawrence Chou ... Allen
Ella Koon ... Merry / Young Eva
Denise Ho ... Yanny (as HOCC)
Tung Cho 'Joe' Cheung ... Uncle Radix
Shaw Yin Yin ... Nancy
Wilfred Lau ... Leslie
Yulai Lu ... Young Uncle Hill
Kwai Sam Chui ... Uncle Elephas
Jeff Lam ... Toby
Jayson Li ... Shop Assistant in San Francisco Fook Yuen / Kahlil
Siu Kwan Lui ... Uncle Polyporus
Suet-sum Tse ... Radio Host (voice)

Trailer -


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 25, 2011)

Thanks, this looks like a movie my wife would like...so I am betting, not to long from now it will be on her Chinese Cable TV. 

And before I get jumped on as that being critical based on Western movies going to cable quickly, Chinese movies tend to go to Chinese cable much quicker than American, especially if they are good.


----------

